# Silicone for CRT sealing



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

OK, I think we're going to tear into my son's Magnavox on Tuesday night and see if we can get the CRT coolant changed.

Just doing some research . . . we're to use 100% Silicone RTV to lightly coat the CRT seal. Any particular brand/part # of silicone that works best?

Looking at our Autozone the other day they had a staggering amount of silicone sealers. Blue, black, copper, sensor safe, high temp, on and on.

I saw some Permatex 66B the seemed to be a clear general purpose sealant though - is that the stuff?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I just use 100% silicone sealer. Nothing special. Just make sure the surfaces are clean and you do not use much. Just enough to form a very thin layer.


----------

